# NASCAR Tjet series 2011-2012 season



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

Our first race of the season was won by.....

*Bill.H 224 laps
Jamie.N 223 laps
Bryan.K 222 laps
Robin.S 212 laps
Hank.G 205 laps
Jay 198 laps

Bryan gets presented with a small keep sake trophy prior to the race.
Pre-tech.
Raceplace owner Jim ready to mark the chassis's!:devil:
Winning car Bill.H on the podium.

Next race is scheduled for October 22nd, 2011 :wave:


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

*Race number 2*

Congrats! to Bryan K. who won Saturday nights race at Raceplace.

Bryan.K = 224 laps
Bill.H = 219 laps
Robin.S = 206 laps
Jay = 197 laps
Hank.G = 189 laps
Scott.D = 186 laps
Mike = 167 laps

And here are some photo's of the race that evening.

pre-race insp.
race photos
post tech 
Bryan.K winners car


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

and, .....
the total series points results per racer .....
..... are ......

?

!


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Al for the reminder!

Jim is supposed to email me the spread sheet on the standings....but i have not gotten them yet. So....Here is what i calculate from my records.

Current (Unofficial standings) are as follows.....

*Tied for first place...Bryan.K and Bill.Sr with 446 pts*. Bill.Sr won race number 1 and received 3 bonus points towards the chase and 3 points for getting the pole in race number 2. Bryan.K won race number 2 and gets 3 bonus points towards the chase. 
2nd place: Robin.S with 418 pts.
3rd place: Jay.F with 395 pts.
4th place: Hank.G with 394 pts.
5th place: Jamie.N with 226 pts. (Includes 3 bonus for the pole race#1)
6th place: Scott.D with 186 pts.
7th place: Mike.S with 167 pts.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow, from 12 or14 racers to 7


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

Yup. Looks like a small group this time!? Gonna make it out for any races?


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

Next scheduled race is Nov. 19th 2011 6pm


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

Would it be OK to publish your race results and pictures in HO Racers Coast to Coast?

Leo Belleville
Editor / Publisher HORCTC
[email protected]


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

Sure! I don't see a problem with that..


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

and, the attendees are ......


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

*Race number 3.......*

Here are the results from race number 3......

1st. Bryan K. 231 laps

Finishing in 2nd place and stopping on the same segment number was Jamie N and Bill H. with 222 laps and segment number 29!!! WOW. (Jamie N. gets 3 bonus points for winning the pole. those points go into the standings....which will be posted at a later time and date.)

So 3rd. would be Jay F. 210 laps
4th. Hank G. 205 laps
5th. Zach K. 199 laps
6th. Scott D 198 laps
7th. David C. 197 laps


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

*Nascar Tjet series points standings as of 11/2011*

Points Standings.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Gee, has it been a whole month already.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Bryan K.	222	224	231	0	0	0	0	0	6	683	
Bill H.	224	219	222	0	0	0	0	3	3	671	
Jay F.	198	197	210	0	0	0	0	0	0	605	
Hank G.	205	189	205	0	0	0	0	0	0	599	
Jamie N.	223	0	222	0	0	0	0	6	0	451	
Robin S.	212	206	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	418	
Scott D.	0	186	198	0	0	0	0	0	0	384	
Zack	0	0	199	0	0	0	0	0	0	199	
David C.	0	0	197	0	0	0	0	0	0	197	
Mike S.	0	167	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	167	


for those who might not have the proper program to open it
but who cares anyway?


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

Next race is scheduled for Sat. Dec. 17th, 2011 6pm.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

be there or beware


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

be where?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Merry, Merry Christmas and a Happy Hangover


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

that about sums up the season


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

*NASCAR Tjet series race results and points standings*

Brian.K won race number four beating second place Bill.H by 11 laps.
and third place Jamie.N by 13.

Also included are the points standings.

Next race is January 21st 2012


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

17-Sep	27-Oct	19-Nov	19-Dec T.Q.	Win	TOTAL

Bryan K.	222	224	231	195	0	0	0	3	9	884
Bill H.	224	219	222	184	0	0	0	3	3	855
Jay F.	198	197	210	175	0	0	0	0	0	780
Jamie N.	223	0	222	182	0	0	0	6	0	633
Hank G.	205	189	205	0	0	0	0	0	0	599
Robin S.	212	206	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	418
Scott D.	0	186	198	0	0	0	0	0	0	384
David C.	0	0	197	170	0	0	0	0	0	367
Zack	0	0	199	0	0	0	0	0	0	199
Mike S.	0	167	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	167
0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

Next race is January 21st 2012 6pm.


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

*Next race this sat. Feb.18th 6pm*

.....


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*two crown gears & counting*

WOW, could you hear that crown gear grinding all the way over THERE? :freak:
Bryan puts a lock on the points lead and everyone else is vying for second. :dude:
also gonna be close for the goony bird prize for seventh place in the points. :tongue:
nice turnout and good times had by nearly everyone. :wave:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Nearly everyone........ That's funny :thumbsup:


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

*NASCAR Tjet series race March 17th. 2012 6pm*

............


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

cancelled


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I like how rules are changed for some people. Probably canceled for next month to. I was told , Jamie will be out of town.


----------



## bk1095 (Feb 22, 2011)

*nascar tjet series 2011-2012 season*

jamie are you out there????? what happen to our nascar series???? we lost alot of good racers and a good series. and rules were broken. and race being call off and we all have emails to let people know. no posting, and no contact with your race series! thats not good and you wonder why you went from 20 racers to just enough to fill a 6 lane track. we will have a series next year but it will be run by someone else.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

bk1095 said:


> jamie are you out there????? what happen to our nascar series???? we lost alot of good racers and a good series. and rules were broken. and race being call off and we all have emails to let people know. no posting, and no contact with your race series! thats not good and you wonder why you went from 20 racers to just enough to fill a 6 lane track. we will have a series next year but it will be run by someone else.


:thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Racing tonight at the Q-mart, Fray style and AW ultra g stock. Starts at 6PM. Come on out


----------



## bk1095 (Feb 22, 2011)

*nascar tjet series 2011-2012 season*

a new nascar tjet series will be starting soon. stay tuned for all the details. and it will be held every 3rd sat of each month at the qmart in quakertown pa. this series will be run by a new person!!!!!!


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

*NASCAR series race number 7. April 21 2012 6pm*

........


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

tonight?


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

Tonight's NASCAR series race was a STELLAR one! Fast cars, fierce racers!
As a matter of fact...It was so close! There was NO WINNER!.. fact is....There was no racing what so ever!! Huh. Imagine that. Oh well...Poop happens.
Good bye.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

jack31abc said:


> Tonight's NASCAR series race was a STELLAR one! Fast cars, fierce racers!
> As a matter of fact...It was so close! There was NO WINNER!.. fact is....There was no racing what so ever!! Huh. Imagine that. Oh well...Poop happens.
> Good bye.




Perhaps if the attitude was different the series would still be going on.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

this guy acts like he is the first race promoter that ever got stood up on race day.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Can we get this locked please. The series didn't finish and it doesn't need to go further south than it already has. 
Thank you.


----------

